# Good news for IT jobs in Galway Ireland.



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

hmmm had a look at RTE Business. It said initially that 35 jobs would be created in research and development.... Interesting. I think it may lead to more on a wider scale eventually, I just dont understand why its all hush hush a the moment.... 

In the long run, the more IT jobs created, the better for us all.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi PhoenyxRising 

Its probably because they dont have much presence as yet that they are keeping it on the down low for now, they will probably start out on a small scale of employment and gradually increase as they go along, and as it is an international development it should be able to make a name for itself in Ireland without any hitches hopefully.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Its true. Ill keep an eye on the post and see what pops up.


----------

